

The Most Important Factor Of Startup Success - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/28/the-most-important-factor-of-startup-success/?ncid=rss

======
jkaljundi
Here's an introduction to OKR's we recently did in addition to the resource
link in the article: [https://blog.weekdone.com/introduction-okr-objectives-
key-re...](https://blog.weekdone.com/introduction-okr-objectives-key-results/)

